# Frontier Crew - Bed Extender & Gas Mileage



## n5xbs (Sep 9, 2004)

I am planning on a long drive (approximatelt 3,400 miles - North Texas to California coast & back) and was wondering if it is adviseable to do so with the bed extender deployed. Does it really improve fuel economy significantly? If I do deploy it for such a trip, should I be concerned about stone chips on the ground-facing tailgate? FYI, I don't expect to do any off-road driving, but may have some sand/snow/ice travel in the higher elevations of New Mexico and Arizona. Thanks...

Dave.


----------



## blitZ (Oct 7, 2004)

For the best mileage, keep your tailgate up:

Tailgate Myth


----------



## obxstyle (Nov 22, 2002)

Somewhere I read a guy who did a test with his truck it was like 17.8 with the tailgate down and 17.9 with it up.


----------



## obxstyle (Nov 22, 2002)

obxstyle said:


> Somewhere I read a guy who did a test with his truck it was like 17.8 with the tailgate down and 17.9 with it up.


You can probley throw a tonue(sp?) on it and should improve mileage

didnt mean to quote myself :dumbass:


----------



## cryption (Aug 24, 2004)

obxstyle said:


> You can probley throw a tonue(sp?) on it and should improve mileage
> 
> didnt mean to quote myself :dumbass:


i have a tauneau on mine and it didnt help mileage at all, i still get about 16 on my XE-V6


----------



## formula4speed (Nov 2, 2004)

Basically having the tailgate up makes a pressurized pocket of air in the bed which the wind goes over, when its down it increases the turbulent air which is bad for fuel economy. A tonneau cover will probably help a small amount on highway driving but I didn't notice any gains when I put in on for city driving.


----------

